# Best strip clubs?



## DG55 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well?

Ones not full of old stinking depressive loners, just somwhere to go for a laugh as a 'birthday bash'.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2006)

China Whites? Stringfellows?

They'd be the obvious choices for me, not that I would mind


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jul 18, 2006)

The Queen Anne?


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 18, 2006)

Scotsman at Kings Cross? Not, of course, that i have been there.


----------



## T/C (Jul 18, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> The Queen Anne?



Seconded


----------



## JHE (Jul 18, 2006)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> Ones not full of old stinking depressive loners, just somwhere to go for a laugh as a 'birthday bash'.


Ah, yes, that'll be so much less sleazy!


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 19, 2006)

can remember in soho many years ago how the blokes used to stand outside and say come in and see the shows boys only eight bob(shows you how long ago it was).so being randy little devil we plucked up courage and went in but as soon as we got inside they said we had to be members so cost another quid conning bastards alot of bread then


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 19, 2006)

T/C said:
			
		

> Seconded



thirded


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 19, 2006)

The Peel Kingston Road, Norbiton. There also have live bands playing, so you can see a "gig" after having a sleazy perv..


----------



## rorymac (Jul 19, 2006)

DG55 said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> Ones not full of old stinking depressive loners, just somwhere to go for a laugh as a 'birthday bash'.



There will always be some old stinking depressive loners ruining it for those who just want to laugh out loud. I bet they go home and play with themselves too. I stopped going because of that lot. We used to piss ourselves laughin when a burd took off her fuckin bra .. fuckin LOL at tits .. and then when you saw their arse .. Wey Hey fuckin what would I like to do to her eh .. well we all would .. apart from the perverts. 
Fuckin laugh you cunt laugh at the burd or fuck off. I seen loads of snatches and laughed my bollocks off don't worry about that. The scene is fucked now though. Fuckin wankers.


----------



## bromley (Jul 19, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Scotsman at Kings Cross? Not, of course, that i have been there.


I was going to recommend that as well!


----------



## STFC (Jul 19, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> Scotsman at Kings Cross? Not, of course, that i have been there.



The Flying Scotsman? Urgh. Horrible place.


----------



## arty (Jul 19, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> There will always be some old stinking depressive loners ruining it for those who just want to laugh out loud. I bet they go home and play with themselves too. I stopped going because of that lot. We used to piss ourselves laughin when a burd took off her fuckin bra .. fuckin LOL at tits .. and then when you saw their arse .. Wey Hey fuckin what would I like to do to her eh .. well we all would .. apart from the perverts.
> Fuckin laugh you cunt laugh at the burd or fuck off. I seen loads of snatches and laughed my bollocks off don't worry about that. The scene is fucked now though. Fuckin wankers.




is it just me who can't understand all that?

wtf is so funny about a pair of tits?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 19, 2006)

arty said:
			
		

> is it just me who can't understand all that?
> 
> wtf is so funny about a pair of tits?



He is taking the piss of the OP.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> The Flying Scotsman? Urgh. Horrible place.



  me and Xes wandered into there by accident last year   - very grim  it was


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 19, 2006)

arty said:
			
		

> is it just me who can't understand all that?
> 
> wtf is so funny about a pair of tits?



Its rorymac, of course its hard to understand, but it wouldnt be the same if he started conversing all normally


----------



## hipipol (Jul 19, 2006)

*'Es a Fookin genius*

That Rory
An no fookin mistake

I pissed myself, laffed out loud
Hows ye doin my man?


----------



## rennie (Jul 19, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> me and Xes wandered into there by accident last year   - very grim  it was



I used to live around the corner and also wandered in by mistake.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 19, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> The Flying Scotsman? Urgh. Horrible place.



Of course it is, but after a saturday football game i've been there with Mags, Boro, Donny and northern gooners and good times have been had by all. Just grateful no L**ds fans to spoil it.

Up The Tigers


----------



## strung out (Jul 19, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> I seen loads of snatches and laughed my bollocks off don't worry about that. The scene is fucked now though. Fuckin wankers.


The scene ain't what i used to be


----------



## STFC (Jul 20, 2006)

In the interests of research, I went to Browns in Shoreditch last night. Can't remember too much about it, but it's definitely better than the Flying Scotsman.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 20, 2006)

*Ah Browns*

Used to take clients there, when it was an utter shitpit - 7 pool tables, girls with pint pot, big sound system, DJ booth on the stage, very cheap beer, feet stick to carpets, old men with spit dribblin down their chins. Fucked, the whole place was fucked
Now, while ponces in 100 quid shorts ponce the streets of Trendy Shoreditch, Browns has gone all up market, with no one even trying to bite the girls when they climb off the stage!!!!!!
Its fuckin pants


PS There were place up the Hackney Road, just up from Browns that were even worse, astonishing. Full of guys from Merril Lynch and Hoare Govette


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 20, 2006)

I think that place up hackney road was called THE SPREAD EAGLE.. £1 in a Pint Glass venue.. ruff n ready place...

Sophisticats In west end is pretty good.. 
I did get banned from there mind, for smoking weed.. so its a no no to mary jane.......


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

The place up Ackney road is the Old Axe.

There's a couple on Farringdon Road, one near the station...one on Clerkenwell Rd altho that's a converted pub, just before the City Road X-roads...ummm Windmill in Soho, altho that's a 'proper' club which costs a fortune...

Then there's the place on Bishopsgate opposite the Texaco...summat '...Sports Club'...got some glass blocks in the front...ummm...

Shit. Why do I know so many strip clubs? It's not like I even go to them FFS...


----------



## milesy (Jul 20, 2006)

i've been to the flying scotsman. with rorymac, of all people. lovely place


----------



## hipipol (Jul 20, 2006)

*used to live kust the road from the Scotsman*

Scary place, but most of the pubs on the Caly were back in day like
Best alkies round there tho
"have you got any money for drink Sir. You see I'm an alcoholic and need it - dont worry I wont waste it on tea or anything"


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2006)

> "have you got any money for drink Sir. You see I'm an alcoholic and need it - dont worry I wont waste it on tea or anything"



See. I'd give money to him.


----------



## milesy (Jul 20, 2006)

arty said:
			
		

> is it just me who can't understand all that?



i could understand it until i got to "the scene..." bit and then it all turned to gobble-dee-gook (sp?).


----------



## rorymac (Jul 20, 2006)

It's how we are and we aint sorry Arty. When I was with young Alan (milesy) in the wrongun memorabillia shop when he said 'that's a fantastic pair of bazookas Ms Brahms .. do you mind if I hold the bazookas Rose? Well I fuckin slashed my slacks .. milesy knew what he was saying .. fuckin LMAO at that !!!! .. so that's breasts or melons RATFLMFAO at melons .. wurtcha .. done and dusted .. <giggles out loud> The other one that gets me totally hysterical .. aw fuckin hell .. lol lol lol .. well going to the toilet . I don't know why Noi nooooooooooooo noooooooooooooooo leave me alone. We aint done no harm. A German bloke started on me yesterday .. 'Why are you laughing laughing all the time about focking going to da toilet'? it's stupid shut up  or I will beat your butt. I wasn't even laughing about anything .. I was well pissed off .. heh heh heh all the same .. fuckin wicked  
It's pathetic in a way I suppose .. well it is 
Bras Brassiéres basques suspenders fuckin LOL LOL


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 20, 2006)

i went to a strip club once.  fucking norks everywhere.  i dropped me cider.

not doing that again


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 21, 2006)

The Windmill in Soho. It's a very plush night out. Good if you like it all glitz and glam. The dancers are stunning.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr Massy has apparently been "dragged in to" a strip joint by Aldgate East tube by one of his students.  He didn't like it really.  Said nothing was left to the imagination, no mystery etc.  No fun when some bird just flashes her stash straight away, no knickers or anything.

It took him at least 5 goes before he decided he didn't like it.   

The first 4 goes he just said he was down the pub.   

He was telling me fibs!  

Never mind.  He still thinks I was home watching corrie rather than shoving coke up my hooter with Italian Phil.  

Hurray for marriage!


----------



## zoltan (Jul 21, 2006)

'pparently one is going to open in peckjam - near the library I think - anyoine heard about this ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2006)

*did someone say "strip mill" ?*







phwoaarhhhh


----------



## fogbat (Jul 21, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> It's how we are and we aint sorry Arty. When I was with young Alan (milesy) in the wrongun memorabillia shop when he said 'that's a fantastic pair of bazookas Ms Brahms .. do you mind if I hold the bazookas Rose? Well I fuckin slashed my slacks .. milesy knew what he was saying .. fuckin LMAO at that !!!! .. so that's breasts or melons RATFLMFAO at melons .. wurtcha .. done and dusted .. <giggles out loud> The other one that gets me totally hysterical .. aw fuckin hell .. lol lol lol .. well going to the toilet . I don't know why Noi nooooooooooooo noooooooooooooooo leave me alone. We aint done no harm. A German bloke started on me yesterday .. 'Why are you laughing laughing all the time about focking going to da toilet'? it's stupid shut up  or I will beat your butt. I wasn't even laughing about anything .. I was well pissed off .. heh heh heh all the same .. fuckin wicked
> It's pathetic in a way I suppose .. well it is
> Bras Brassiéres basques suspenders fuckin LOL LOL


----------



## dtb (Jul 28, 2006)

the peel, kingston
the axe, shoreditch
rainbow sports bar, shoreditch
the griffin, kings cross
the queen anne, vauxhall


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 28, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Mr Massy has apparently been "dragged in to" a strip joint by Aldgate East tube by one of his students.  He didn't like it really.  Said nothing was left to the imagination, no mystery etc.  No fun when some bird just flashes her stash straight away, no knickers or anything.
> 
> It took him at least 5 goes before he decided he didn't like it.



I know that strip bar it's The Black Horse or Black Lion isn't it.  That used to be famous amongst strip bars in that  it had a hatch in the wall to the kebab shop next door so that you could get a doner kebab whilst watching the strippers.  

Sadly the kebab and strippers arrangement is long gone  

Ye Olde Axe for fun seediness.  Avoid the  Rainbow Sports Bar in Shorditch apparantly the managment treats the dancers like shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2006)

> Sadly the kebab and strippers arrangement is long gone



Kebab...strippers...arrangement...


----------



## wrysmile (Jul 28, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Shit. Why do I know so many strip clubs? It's not like I even go to them FFS...



A likely story....


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 28, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Kebab...strippers...arrangement...



I shall re phrase: the arrangement of the bar whereby customers could purchase quality doner kebabs without having to leave the pub whilst the exotic dancers are performing  which was accomplished by a serving hatch joining the pub and the kebab shop.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 28, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I shall re phrase: the arrangement of the bar whereby customers could purchase quality doner kebabs without having to leave the pub whilst the exotic dancers are performing  which was accomplished by a serving hatch joining the pub and the kebab shop.



Man!! this is the badest sounding thing ever..

Kebab, strippers, serving hatch..  wooo waa weee waaa.. 

What venue is that?


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, that sounds like the sort of classy establishment Mr Massy would go to.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 29, 2006)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> What venue is that?



That would be The Nag's Head in Whitechapel Road.

I don't believe this arrangement is in place any more, though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Avoid the  Rainbow Sports Bar in Shorditch apparantly the managment treats the dancers like shit.



Yeah, cos of course, all of the other places treat the women really well, don't they? Y'know, pensions and proper wages and no pressure to offer extras to the sad-bastard customers.......


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 31, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Yeah, cos of course, all of the other places treat the women really well, don't they? Y'know, pensions and proper wages and no pressure to offer extras to the sad-bastard customers.......



You get shit employers in any field.  Some employers are better than others.  I was told about the problems with the 'gangsters' who run the Rainbow by a dancer who has no problem with what she does for a living and doesn't feel exploited.

There are abuses in the strip game the same as there is any other field of employment.  This is why initiatives to get working girls / rent boys and exotic dancers into Unions is a good one in my opinion.

Some strip clubs are badly and exploitatively managed and some are not.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> You get shit employers in any field.  Some employers are better than others.  I was told about the problems with the 'gangsters' who run the Rainbow by a dancer who has no problem with what she does for a living and doesn't feel exploited.
> 
> There are abuses in the strip game the same as there is any other field of employment.  This is why initiatives to get working girls / rent boys and exotic dancers into Unions is a good one in my opinion.
> 
> Some strip clubs are badly and exploitatively managed and some are not.



Oh yeah, i forgot, all those working girls really enjoy it, don't they  (or is that what the sad little wankers desperately try to convince themselves of when they're taking advantage of their superior earning power, i wonder?)

And I'd be very surprised if the abuses in the "strip game", as you so quaintly put it, are the same as in any other field. The sex industry breeds men who take advantage of vulnerable women, thats why sex workers have formed a union. The fact of essentially being marginalised/criminalised in many ways enshrines the abuses that takes place.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 31, 2006)

So Paulie, when was the last time you talked to a woman who works somewhere like Browns or The Windmill about whether she enjoys her work, gets abused by the management etc.

Not recently I suspect.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So Paulie, when was the last time you talked to a woman who works somewhere like Browns or The Windmill about whether she enjoys her work, gets abused by the management etc.
> 
> Not recently I suspect.



I know someone in the Union - what about you?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 31, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So Paulie, when was the last time you talked to a woman who works somewhere like Browns or The Windmill about whether she enjoys her work, gets abused by the management etc.
> 
> Not recently I suspect.



Thank you for making the point to PT that I was going to make. As regards working girls / boys.  There are a shed load of very well run brothels out there which pro actively work with the authoirities to protect their staff and end the trafficking of people into the UK for the sex trade.  

What PT fails to realise is that a lot of the better run brothels don't have a 'shady man' behind them they are run by retired working girls themselves.

I met one of the working girls union reps last year and chatted with her and she does enjoy her sex work and finds that it uses all her physical and psychological skills etc which other jobs wouldn't allow her to do.  

The quicker that the sex trade is legitimised and put totally under the control of the sex workers themselves the quicker that abuses will go down. Get the workers in control and the gangsters out.   If you want a job where you are guaranteed to be physically abused then try being a kebab shop owner  on a Saturday night.  

Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems to me that Paulie Tandoori's information may be a little out of date.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, you carry on convincing yourself that there isn't a problem, as you continue to buy into it. Meanwhile, how about letting the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine know that there's not a problem with trafficking or violence in the sex industry whilst you're at it eh? 

See, they have this crazy notion in a report that they have just published, called Stolen smiles: (pdf file) a summary report on the physical and psychological health consquences of women and adolescents trafficked in Europe that:

_Nine out of ten women in this study (90%) reported having been physically forced or intimidated into sex or doing something sexual.​_ as well as
_Nearly eight in every ten women (76%) had been physically assaulted by traffickers, pimps, madams, brothel and club owners, clients, or their boyfriends.​_No problems with the sex industry there eh? Cos of course, you can both demonstrate clearly that you would never go to a strip club or use the services of someone who was being abused in such ways. Would you?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 31, 2006)

The thread is about strip clubs, a completely different issue to sex slavery. You are sounding like a ghost from the wrong side of the 70s.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 31, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Ok, you carry on convincing yourself that there isn't a problem, as you continue to buy into it. Meanwhile, how about letting the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine know that there's not a problem with trafficking or violence in the sex industry whilst you're at it eh?
> 
> See, they have this crazy notion in a report that they have just published, called Stolen smiles: (pdf file) a summary report on the physical and psychological health consquences of women and adolescents trafficked in Europe that:
> 
> ...




FFS Did I say there wasn't a problem with trafficking of women for dodgy brothels? Of course there is.  

People trafficking is wrong. period. no arguments about that.  

Where I think you are wrong is where you appeared to tag ALL of the sexual services industry as exploitative.  If this is your argument then it removes choice from individuals the same way as a pimp would.

As to my own ethics.  I would never ever go to a working girl if I had any inkling that either she was  working under duress or the establishment had any dealings with traffickers.  Because of what dancers have told me about the Rainbow about wage cuts and bullying managment I wouldn't go there either.

There is a very high quality brothel in my area who actually has a statement about how 'they refuse to deal with trafickked women and the people involved in this' Bearing in mind that the owner of this establishment is an experienced 7 years + highly successful working girl I would think that she would know the signs of coercion.

People trafficking is not the same as whoring.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> FFS Did I say there wasn't a problem with trafficking of women for dodgy brothels? Of course there is.



Yes, and a great deal of the problem with trafficking women is centred on the sex industry, hence my ire at your earlier statement with selecting one random club as not being good when the problem of women being exploited lies much wider than that.




			
				KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> People trafficking is not the same as whoring.



No its not. But it is a significant factor that underlies the current situation, no matter which way you look at it. 

You say you wouldn't go with someone working under duress - what about the girls in Preston who'll let you take them up the back door for a tenner cos they're desperate for smack? Do you consider that duress? Or is that acceptable? I've a friend who's a drugs worker up north and that's the going rate at the moment.

I share your desire for a much improved deal for people who _choose_ to do this sort of work, and i agree that legalisation and organisation would help to make a bad situation better. What I can't agree with is any underplaying of the quite real exploitation that continues to be a feature of strip clubs/brothels/etc.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 31, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Yes, and a great deal of the problem with trafficking women is centred on the sex industry, hence my ire at your earlier statement with selecting one random club as not being good when the problem of women being exploited lies much wider than that.



There is also a fair bit of trafficking going on regarding agriculture and pisceculture as well as a whole load of chinese illegals found out on Morecombe Bay a couple of years back.  





			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> No its not. But it is a significant factor that underlies the current situation, no matter which way you look at it.



Traffiking is a factor but it's not the whole story.  



			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> You say you wouldn't go with someone working under duress - what about the girls in Preston who'll let you take them up the back door for a tenner cos they're desperate for smack? Do you consider that duress? Or is that acceptable? I've a friend who's a drugs worker up north and that's the going rate at the moment.



Thats an appalling situation in anybodies eyes.  But again this is not a trafficking issue this is an issue around drugs and the disaster of drug prohibition.  Of course I wouldn't do this and desparation for drugs that should be available on a doctors prescrription is a form of duress.  



			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I share your desire for a much improved deal for people who _choose_ to do this sort of work, and i agree that legalisation and organisation would help to make a bad situation better. What I can't agree with is any underplaying of the quite real exploitation that continues to be a feature of strip clubs/brothels/etc.



I don't think that I am underplaying the issue.  Shit happens in the sex industruy as well as in others.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 31, 2006)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> You say you wouldn't go with someone working under duress - what about the girls in Preston who'll let you take them up the back door for a tenner cos they're desperate for smack?



I suspect anybody who took up that kind of offer would be a damn fool asking for all sorts of trouble


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> I suspect anybody who took up that kind of offer would be a damn fool asking for all sorts of trouble



People do tho, that's the pity of it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I don't think that I am underplaying the issue.  Shit happens in the sex industruy as well as in others.



And we're back to where we started. Exploitation happens everywhere, agreed, it just that sex workers are probably more vulnerable to exploitation than those in most other industries, due to the inherent power imbalance.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Aug 8, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> There are abuses in the strip game the same as there is any other field of employment.
> 
> Some strip clubs are badly and exploitatively managed and some are not.



I am in my 2nd week, in my newly choosen career as a stripper. I've not done many shifts yet, partly cos I had an upset tum last week, which isn't helpful when you're getting your kit off.  Only worked in 3 different venues so far, one being the Queen Anne in Vauxhall.

All the places are managed differently ie different amounts per dance, number of dancers, number of dances per hour etc, but so far each place has put the safety & convenience of the dancers first. At the first glimpse of a rowdy punter or it looking like someone was about to take a picture etc. the barstaff & management have come down on the punter like a ton of bricks. No messing.

Forgot to say all the staff, management & other girls have been lovely & very helpful so far.  Lots of advise & tips too.  Been made to feel welcome.

The rules are of behaviour are stated quite clearly for the dancers & punters to abide by, for everyone's well being.

I'm working for an agency. The agency checks out all establishments before taking them on their books, as they do not want to send the dancers anywhere dodgy.

I am doing this of my own free will & am quite happy about it. I've never had a problem with nudity, so if someone wants to pay to see it, I'm not bothered. I did meet one girl on my 1st day on the job, who wasn't happy doing it, but was stripping to support her 8yr old son back in Brazil - v. sad.

So far I'm quite enjoying it, lots of info to take in & lots to learn, & quite tiring, but basically I'm getting paid to sit round a pub / club, chatting, having drinks bought for me & every now & then I've gotta flash me bits.  

Forgot to say, so far all the staff, management & other girls have been lovely & very helpful. Plenty of advice & tips from them all.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 8, 2006)

I went to one -- accidentally  -- of the Gray's Inn Road, a few years back.  Found myself sitting in a bar, with strippers thrusting their crotches almost in my face.  Most disconcerting.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Aug 8, 2006)

The 2 that come to mind are Browns or you can go really upmarket and go to Metropolis.  I have been to both with a certain member from the boards and had a great night


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that you're enjoying yourself Dimples, lets hope you you continue to enjoy thangs and keep it safe.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2006)

North Burnaby Inn 
4125 Hastings Street 
Burnaby  
604.298-4624  

http://www.sexykitten.com/canada.html


----------

